

And It All Went Horribly Wrong: Debugging Production Systems - caio1982
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Debugging-Production-Systems

======
greenyoda
"Summary: Bryan Cantrill [from Joyent] discusses debugging production systems
using post-mortem debugging and dynamic instrumentation, with a bit of history
and an introduction to useful debugging tools."

Some very interesting stuff here, including debugging Node.js programs from
core dumps using debugger extensions that can display the JavaScript stack.

(One hour video with slides.)

